# New Store- Opening July 1st



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2011)

For those of you who are interested, we are opening this coming Friday- July 1st at 11am

We will be open Monday-Friday 11am-6pm and Saturday 12pm-5pm

Our store address is:
1501 Main St. #105
Venice, CA 90291

And you can reach us by phone during business hours at 310-399-0300

So, who's coming out this weekend ?


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 28, 2011)

I am so there. Trying to convince the boss to let me off early Friday. If not, then Saturday for sure.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2011)

its literally a straight shot down venice for you  (a little far to walk though)


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 28, 2011)

It's ok. I'll run. I always run for (or away from) knives.


----------



## chuck239 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gonna try to stop by! And it's only a walk for me!

-Chuck


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 28, 2011)

Have a great opening and a good start! I hope this will become a magnet for the LA community of chefs and collectors. I admit, I did everything in the past to avoid LA, but I understand it's big enough for an upscale customer base  and I'll try the next stop-over on the way east in LA instead of SF...

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 28, 2011)

I obviously won't be there but I'm wishing you a good kickoff and a great run for the future. Don't have too much fun though - this is serious business!


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 28, 2011)

I will probably hunker down and not go anywhere this weekend, as getting in and out of beach communities will probably be insane this weekend. Best of luck in the opening, and I hope to make the trek sometime soon.

Matt


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 28, 2011)

The only LA I'm close enough to is *L*ower *A*labama, but best of luck!

Rick


----------



## JBroida (Jun 30, 2011)

So, the shop is finished and ready to go... see you guys tomorrow for those of you who are coming out


----------



## mhlee (Jun 30, 2011)

LOOKS AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!! 

I'm hoping to make it there soon! 

Best of luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 30, 2011)

love that open/closed sign


----------



## JBroida (Jun 30, 2011)

my mother-in-law painted that for us


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like you'll be off to a great start! The store looks fantastic!


----------



## mano (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations, Kotobuki, mazel tov and Congratulazioni!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 30, 2011)

JBroida said:


> my mother-in-law painted that for us


 
well, let her know that it's art. that sign is just _so_ perfect.


----------



## echerub (Jun 30, 2011)

It's definitely a good lookin' store. Congratulations, and may you have a blast on this journey!


----------



## Kyle (Jun 30, 2011)

So cool! Congratulations!


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 30, 2011)

See you there...!


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 30, 2011)

In the late 70's and early 80's I had a brick and mortar store. I remember how much time it took and the effort I had to put into it so I can understand a little about your store. 

Jon, I sincerely wish for you and Sara a tremendous amount of success with this store. I hope it goes beyond your wildest expectations and dreams. Just remember, you can only get out of it what you put into it. Keep the forum posted please.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 30, 2011)

I saw a mazel tov a bit above me so have one from me as well. Mazel tov and congratulations the store looks fantastic and I hope it works out. If I was close to LA I would be there pretty quickly. I also may be tempted to rob the goodies out of there  so you may want to keep me away! I kid.. A little bit.

Congratulations and b'haslacha


----------



## tk59 (Jul 1, 2011)

See you tomorrow, Jon! :happy1:


----------



## mano (Jul 1, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> I saw a mazel tov a bit above me so have one from me as well. Mazel tov and congratulations the store looks fantastic and I hope it works out. If I was close to LA I would be there pretty quickly. I also may be tempted to rob the goodies out of there  so you may want to keep me away! I kid.. A little bit.
> 
> Congratulations and b'haslacha


 
Jon has no idea what those words mean you gonnif. :laugh:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 1, 2011)

mano said:


> Jon has no idea what those words mean you gonnif. :laugh:


 
haha


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 1, 2011)

Best of luck today!!


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2011)

Jon when things settle down can you post some of the pottery and other items from your in laws kiln?

I would like to see some of the teapots and such...


----------



## JBroida (Jul 1, 2011)

jim, do you want to see just what we have in the store, or would you be interested in other pictures as well?


----------



## Ratton (Jul 1, 2011)

Canada declares a national holiday, in honor of Jon & Sara opening their new store!!!!!! 

Well not really!!!:wink: But it is a national holiday in Canada today called "Canada Day", very similar to "Independence Day" in the US.

Best of luck with your venture!! I know you will succeed as I have met both of you at the ECG for the last 2 years and I have had very pleasant dealing buying knives and stones from you. Your customer service is fantastic!!

What a great treat having Sara's parents there for the opening. :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2011)

JBroida said:


> jim, do you want to see just what we have in the store, or would you be interested in other pictures as well?



Whatever you would like to put together and have time for, I would like to see what you have available on hand!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats, Jon and Sara!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey, ever thought about setting up a webcam so we can see what's going on int your store?  Have a great start!

Stefan


----------



## Line cooked (Jul 1, 2011)

Very Nice...can't wait to visit southern cali again so i can check it out.


----------



## steeley (Jul 2, 2011)

Congratulations on your first day in your new place .
hope it went really well and you sold out of everything.
I will be there sometime this summer or once a :thumbsup:week


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 2, 2011)

You guys missed out. The first 5 customers got free heiji gyutos.


----------



## steeley (Jul 2, 2011)

AND free sharpening stones I heard.
Dang i have to make a trip soon.
score anything Pesky


----------



## JBroida (Jul 2, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> You guys missed out. The first 5 customers got free heiji gyutos.


 
haha...you weren't supposed to tell


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 2, 2011)

Jon had the 4k soakers in, so I picked one up along with a stone holder. I would make the trip just to hang out with Jon and Sarah. Today was such a pleasant experience. Jon does an amazing job matching you with what you need. It's worth the drive. BTW, he's 2 blocks from the beach so the eye candy is pretty awesome too!

Pesky


----------



## steeley (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea saw that Jon sharpening station is at the window .
just sharpening dear just sharpening:rofl2:


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 2, 2011)

So, Jon, how was opening day?


----------



## tk59 (Jul 2, 2011)

It was busy enough where you could check out stones in peace without having Jon hover over you but laid back enough where he was available if you had questions. :tease:


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 2, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> You guys missed out. The first 5 customers got free heiji gyutos.


 
Seriously?

I would taken a flight out for that. 

Looks awesome, Jon and Sara! Congrats!!


----------

